# Wo ist der rmic ?



## Gast (4. Dez 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich kann einfach nicht den rmic finden, hab schon die ganze Festplatte durchsucht.
java -version ergibt:

java version "1.5.0_09"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_09-b03)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_09-b03, mixed mode, sharing)

Was stimmt da nicht?


----------



## SnooP (4. Dez 2006)

bei mir liegt der rmic direkt neben javac - also im /bin Verzeichnis deines Java-SDKs... hast du überhaupt das SDK installiert und nicht nur das RE?


----------



## Gast (4. Dez 2006)

Ok ich glaube ich hab die Lösung gefunden: Bei Java 5 gibts den rmic nicht mehr, Stub und Skeleton werden automatisch zur Laufzeit erzeugt

muss aber noch testen...


----------



## SnooP (4. Dez 2006)

Das wäre mir neu... ich hab 1.5.0_06 und in meinem bin-Verzeichnis gibts auch den rmic sowie auch rmid und rmiregistry als nameserver...

ich wüsste nicht, dass die stub/skelletons automatisch erstellt werden würden, wäre mir neu!


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Dez 2006)

Den rmic gibts auch noch in Java 5. Vorausgesetzt, man hat auch das SDK installiert...
Um die Stub- bzw. Skeleton-Objekt zu erzeugen muss rmic schon noch benutzt werden.
Der einzige Unterschied: Seit Java 1.2 braucht man kein Skeleton mehr, da kommuniziert das Stub-Objekt direkt mit dem Remote-Objekt (Server).


----------



## Yzebär (5. Dez 2006)

Schaut euch mal diese Seite an... dann seid auch ihr wieder auf dem neuesten Stand  :wink: 

www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel5/javainsel18_005.htm


----------



## Guest (5. Dez 2006)

Und zumindest für IIOP-Stubs oder IDL Generierung wird rmic nach 
wie vor benötigt.


----------



## SnooP (6. Dez 2006)

Yzebär hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schaut euch mal diese Seite an... dann seid auch ihr wieder auf dem neuesten Stand



ah - okay wieder was gelernt  ... - aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass der rmic dennoch da ist, wo er sein sollte  - und wenn er da nicht ist, dann ist irgendwas faul im Staate Java.


----------

